# What Did I Do?



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Well, put a provisional bid in on this:-










using the sniper software, and forgot to re-check after I won the item before in the list - it was a "conditional on not winning item xyz" - so ended up with this for Â£1.20 plus shipping.







*Timex Dynabeat - whatever that is Paul? or Knut?*

The thing is, seller says "sets and runs a few seconds" GULP







Before it arrives, anyone got any thoughts - where's the bucket?


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

mel said:


> Well, put a provisional bid in on this:-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good Mel and at a bargain price to boot! Probably just needs a cleaning.


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

mel said:


> Well, put a provisional bid in on this:-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good Mel and at a bargain price to boot! Probably just needs a cleaning.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

dynabeat is the battery operated balance wheel movement, i've got dozens that don't work!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

pg tips said:


> dynabeat is the battery operated balance wheel movement, *i've got dozens that don't work!*


So you reckon that this one is the start of a very similar collection


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Arrived thia morning - despite what seller said, popped in a new cell and away it went, still going ok.









Mind you I put in the correct cell - an LR44 (AG13) and not the AG12 the seller had in it.







Maybe the AG13 being a bittie thicker made the contacts better! Anyhow, cosmetically good as per the picces - now find a strap and spring bars to suit and time the beast. All seems complete inside including a dust cover over the movement. Like the brown graduation on the dial.


----------

